# Film



## Marbles (Aug 11, 2007)

Andrew

Seen this one?  A great British film from the 70's.


----------



## Andrew Fergus (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi Marbles

If you are referring to your avatar picture, no I don't think I have seen that film.  Is that a giant robot in the distance?  Go on, put me out of my misery - what is the film?

Andrew


----------



## Marbles (Aug 12, 2007)

It's The Wicker Man, a very odd, but good film.  People are still trying to find bits that were cut from the original version.


----------



## Von Pookie (Aug 12, 2007)

We just watched that a couple of weeks ago, actually. I enjoyed it, but did get a bit tired of the copper seemingly yelling "I'm a Christian" every other scene.


----------



## Norie (Aug 12, 2007)

Isn't the American remake far superior?


----------



## Von Pookie (Aug 12, 2007)

Wouldn't know, haven't watched it.

I'm rather doubting that, though.


----------



## Norie (Aug 12, 2007)

Kristy

I was being a wee bit flippant/sarcastic, and forgot to include a smiley.

I've not seen the American version either but from what I've read it's pretty dire.

Apparently it's been relocated to somewhere in the Midwest.

That makes about as much sense, to me anyway, as relocating the action in The *Italian *Job to LA.


----------



## Marbles (Aug 12, 2007)

I think it got the worst reviews of any film that Nicholas Cage has ever been in.


----------



## Andrew Fergus (Aug 12, 2007)

> I think it got the worst reviews of any film that Nicholas Cage has ever been in.


But how can that be possible?  They are all as bad as eachother!

I will have to keep an eye out for 'The Wicker Man'.

Anyhoo - you correctly picked my (old) avatar as Lonny from Deliverance.  Now this picture is from my all-time favourite movie.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Marbles (Aug 13, 2007)

Andrew

Is it Pulp Fiction?


----------



## Andrew Fergus (Aug 13, 2007)

Too easy huh?  That was an unforgettable scene....


----------



## Marbles (Aug 13, 2007)

I couldn't remember the actor, but you're right, no one forgets that scene.


----------



## Von Pookie (Aug 13, 2007)

Huh. I must be the only person in the world that doesn't (didn't?) like Pulp Fiction. We rented it, I got bored with it and started doing other stuff while my husband finished the movie.

Almost did the same thing with "The Last Mimzy" lastnight. A little too sickly sweet at parts along with parents written to be rock-stupid. Bleh.


----------



## Marbles (Aug 13, 2007)

Kristy

Your turn to set the picture competition?


----------



## Andrew Fergus (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi Marbles

Which film is this guy from?

Andrew


----------



## Norie (Aug 13, 2007)

Andrew

He's from Trainspotting - Spud played by Ewen Bremner.

And that's Ewan McGregor to the right - Renton.


----------



## Andrew Fergus (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi Norie

Another great film......


....your turn!

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Norie (Aug 13, 2007)

Hell Drivers
B&W film from the 50s, I've seen it about 10 times, normally in the early hours of the morning.

Check out the cast.


----------



## Marbles (Aug 14, 2007)

What about a good Foreign Language Film for a change?


----------



## Von Pookie (Aug 14, 2007)

Well, depending on where you're from a film in English *is* a foreign language film  (yes, I know--couldn't resist it).

One (non-English) film I particularly enjoyed was "City of Lost Children".


----------



## Greg Truby (Aug 14, 2007)

Well, firstly, gotta agree with Andrew on Pulp Fiction.  One of the best films ever made. 

For foreign films, I'd give nods to Cidade de Deus and Kolja  If you are a father of a boy and your son is anywhere around five years old, you will find Kolja absolutely fantastic.


----------



## Lewiy (Aug 15, 2007)

All this Avatar switching is gonna make for very bizarre thread reading in years to come!


----------



## Darren Bartrup (Aug 15, 2007)

For truly bizarre British films try this one:  http://uk.imdb.com/title/tt0064074/

It's about a man who thinks he's turning into a bed sitting room 

As one review said:
_Imagine if Monty Python did a lot of LSD, spent a million dollars on art direction, and then made a nuclear-apocalypse satire._


----------



## MarkAndrews (Aug 16, 2007)

I still enjoy watching The Great Escape & Bridge Over The River Kwai, or Eastwoods "Escape From Alkatraz"


----------



## MarkAndrews (Aug 16, 2007)

Oh I forgot to mention that i finally got round to watching "Million Dollar Baby" at the weekend (I know its been out for ages!)

What a brilliant film!


----------



## Andrew Fergus (Aug 16, 2007)

I had to ask someone a little more knowledgeable than me but that picture is from 'The Tim Drum'.





> What about a good Foreign Language Film for a change?


It got a very good write-up on imdb.com


Andrew


----------



## Joe4 (Aug 16, 2007)

I think one of my all-time favorites has got to be "The Usual Suspects".  

Its one of those movies that sneaks up on you.  You're watching it, thinking its decent, but nothing special, then the way it comes together at the end, it blows you away (well, at least it did for me -- it made an otherwise unpleasant date pretty enjoyable!).


----------



## Andrew Fergus (Aug 17, 2007)

Agreed.  That is in my list of top 5 movies.


----------



## Lewiy (Aug 17, 2007)

While we're on top 5's, here's mine (in no particular order):

The Usual Suspects
LA Confidential
The Big Lebowski
Alien
All The President's Men


----------



## Marbles (Aug 17, 2007)

Andrew

You're right, it was The The Tin Drum, and is very good.


----------



## Norie (Aug 17, 2007)

Andrew

How did you find out the picture was from The Tin Drum?

I 'knew' it was but when I tried to check on IMDb got nothing.

That is until now, when I scrolled down the page and found its US title.

And then just found out Die Blechtrommel translates to The Tin Drum.


----------



## Andrew Fergus (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Norie

On Fridays I work with a fellow who has seen many more films than myself and he picked it straight away.  I mentioned in my post that I asked someone else because I haven't seen it.

Like a couple of my previous avatars, I'm told that this picture also came from a memorable scene, but Marbles didn't mention that.......

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Marbles (Aug 18, 2007)

Andrew

Its the scene where Oskar ruins the Rally.


----------



## Andrew Fergus (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi Marbles

It took me a while but your latest picture is from "The Day The Earth Stood Still".  Not a film I have seen (it is a bit before my time) but my friend picked it straight away.

Andrew


----------



## Marbles (Nov 22, 2007)

Andrew

Ask your friend if they remember the instructions given to say to the Robot.


----------



## Andrew Fergus (Nov 22, 2007)

Please enlighten me.  My friend cannot recall and I never saw the film.


----------



## Marbles (Nov 23, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gort_(The_Day_the_Earth_Stood_Still)


----------



## Andrew Fergus (Nov 23, 2007)

Let me guess : "Gort! Klaatu barada nikto"?


----------



## Marbles (Nov 23, 2007)

Andrew

I've just had a few go's at that game you showed the link to.  After trying it, for my own sake, I hope that I'll never have to rely on my hand eye co-ordination to survive.


----------



## Von Pookie (Nov 23, 2007)

> Let me guess : "Gort! Klaatu barada nikto"?



A slight variation of which is used in Army of Darkness as the words Ash <s>must</s> is _supposed_ to say before he can take the Necronomicon. 

Ash: Clatto Verata Nicto. 
Wiseman: Well, repeat them. 
Ash: Clatto Verata Nicto. 
Wiseman: Again. 
Ash: I got it, I got it! I know your **** words, alright? 

[Later on...]
Ash: Clatto Verata N... Necktie... Nickel... It's an "N" word, it's definitely an "N" word!


----------



## Smitty (Nov 23, 2007)

> Army of Darkness



I was mentioning the series to some of my sales reps at our Thanksgiving potluck on Wednesday and only one person had ever heard of it!

**** I feel old.

Smitty


----------



## Marbles (Nov 23, 2007)

If you want to see how seriously some people take this, have a look at :  http://www.eeggs.com/items/3067.html


----------

